# Google block all .co.cc domains!



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Recently Google has blocked .co.cc from it's search engine, means that any domains or subdomains hosted using .CO.CC domain services will not be indexed by this search engine. Google say that the measure has been taken because a large amount of spam comes from users of the .CO.CC service, therefore it has blocked the service from it's search engine completely. This will affect many webmasters using the Free/Paid company for their website domains. Many webmaster's are considering alternatives such as .CZ.CC and .TK domains instead.

You can see that Google returns no records of any .CO.CC domains when searching:
http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=site:.co.cc


----------



## gurudeb (Jul 11, 2011)

this is a sad news for .co.cc domain users. great loss in seo. even if they shift to a new domain, they need to rebuild their position in SE&#8217;s again.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Good news for me. Most of spam mails give a link to one of these sites. Google should block .tk too. That is the upcoming spam leader.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Time for the entire internet and communications industry to start hunting down spammers and virus/malware writers/distributers and make them pay for the damage they cause in lost productivity and and overhead companies pay to keep this crap at bay. I applaud Google for at least taking some sort of action.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree, but I reckon that nothing will stop people spreading this filth unless we can actually stop it from working. If there were some way to ensure that people don't buy spam marketed products or don't pay for protection from rogue malware programs they would disappear within weeks.

But yes, good for Google. It's a shame for the legitimate users, but that's exactly what they were saying about using their pretty comprehensive knowledge of the Web to know who were the worst offenders. Apparently that "domain service" has many more bad guys than collateral.


----------



## gurudeb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ent said:


> I agree, but I reckon that nothing will stop people spreading this filth unless we can actually stop it from working. If there were some way to ensure that people don't buy spam marketed products or don't pay for protection from rogue malware programs they would disappear within weeks.
> 
> But yes, good for Google. It's a shame for the legitimate users, but that's exactly what they were saying about using their pretty comprehensive knowledge of the Web to know who were the worst offenders. Apparently that "domain service" has many more bad guys than collateral.


Completely agreed....


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Ent said:


> If there were some way to ensure that people don't buy spam marketed products or don't pay for protection from rogue malware programs they would disappear within weeks.


Nope, few more to do. People need to support mail engines to identify spam mails by reporting them, people has to stop clicking on each and every link they see, has to stop believe in most of "click and pay" sites, etc.


----------



## gurudeb (Jul 11, 2011)

sepala said:


> Nope, few more to do. People need to support mail engines to identify spam mails by reporting them, people has to stop clicking on each and every link they see, has to stop believe in most of "click and pay" sites, etc.


that's very true sepala... but unfortunately many people don't do those steps even after knowing those necessary steps...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

gurudeb said:


> that's very true sepala... but unfortunately many people don't do those steps even after knowing those necessary steps...


Seriously, that's true. They jump into the risk by them self, and make available the risk for others too, just like one of my friends who has memberships in each and every web site and add me as the "invited friend" .


----------



## gurudeb (Jul 11, 2011)

> just like one of my friends who has memberships in each and every web site and add me as the "invited friend"


 ha ha


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

That sucks.. I have a "co.cc" domain..
I guess I'll have to switch to ".tk" 
Dot.tk here I come!


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Other similar companies include .cz.cc and dot.free


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

In the last couple of weeks, Google have struck again and blocked all .CZ.CC domains too!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, really annoying. 

It also looks like .FREE has been struck too.


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Google has now blocked .CO.TV too!


----------

